# Indian Saugeye



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Fished Indian all weekend and last weekend. Last weekend had cold temps and high winds did pretty good on them. All on solar flare joshys. Came back this weekend was a different story. Had absolutely no wind or current. Also had a saugeye tourney going on had 17 boats in a spot i did good at the week before couldn’t get anything. But this weekend i ended up getting around 70 fish or so but almost all 14” 14”1/2. Only one fish reaching 18”. Probably 10 keepers but borderline 15” they go back into the water. All on Vibe and Jerkbait this weekend. Guy on a boat said water was 50 in a channel. Hopefully the bigger fish come out to play next time.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

My favorite Joshy color on Indian hands down! Nice job Dillon!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> My favorite Joshy color on Indian hands down! Nice job Dillon!


Was weird though. last weekend all they wanted was a joshy but this weekend couldn't get a bite on it. Only on vibes and smithwicks this weekend. Still trying to find some 20 inchers that I've been struggling to catch.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Are you fishing from shore or boat?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job Dillon! Your getting it it down man!!!!! 
They have finally started waking up east of cbus. Had a nice power hour last nite with xrap 8's and orange soda joshys....


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

Last Friday we couldn’t buy a bite on a Joshy. Switched to smithwicks and shadow rap shads and the bite turned on.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fished three hours this morning before the wind blew our boat off Dream Bridge and a few other spots. Picked up a couple of short eyes and one 18 incher that coughed up three large shad in the live well. Stained water. Few boats anywhere.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

kewlwhiponyourface said:


> Are you fishing from shore or boat?


Shore always


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job Dillon! Your getting it it down man!!!!!
> They have finally started waking up east of cbus. Had a nice power hour last nite with xrap 8's and orange soda joshys....


Thanks Bobby been on FB a lot lately haven’t been posting on here as much. Went out last night throwing joshy in deeper rocky water and got snagged. Got lucky and pulled hook out of rock but as i was reeling bait it bam fish on. Felt like a average fish at first got her up to the surface it was a BIG mama. Biggest eye i’ve ever seen in person it was atleast 25”. Popped off after about 20 seconds. Hook was bent at almost a right degree angle from being snagged on the rock. And piles on piles of leaves in the water didn’t help either. Definitely a heart breaker


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

It's possible the rock might have bent the hook a little already and she bent it the rest of the way. I found these saltwater swimbait heads. They're razor sharp and the hooks don't bend. They're used to catch big bluefish and stripers. The only problem is they're expensive and once they're snagged you're not getting them back out but hey it's better than losing a big fish. You can buy them online and the the 1/4 ounce jig heads work well on the 3.25 joshy's.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Kalins_Ultimate_Saltwater_Bullet_Jig_3pk/descpage-KUUS.html


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah the hook definitely already bent when i pulled it from the rock. Just sucks that fish had to bite the sane cast i had a bent hook


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

I've had good success with the vmc 1/8 ounce swimbait hook. Never get snagged and always a good hook up. 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ook-17vmcuhdwghtswmbtter/17vmcuhdwghtswmbtter


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey Dillon are you catching just Saugeye or are Crappie hitting as well?


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went to a shallow lake east of columbus from 5 30 to 8. Fished a clown rogue and a purple clown HJ08 with a reel and pause retrieve. Also fished 3.25 solar flare and 2.75 green glow perch big joshy's. Fished from the boat ramp to the dam. Got skunked even though there were fish blowing up shad all around me. Frustrating...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

buickfan70 said:


> Hey Dillon are you catching just Saugeye or are Crappie hitting as well?


They are biting really good right now I just caught a 14” on a joshy while saugeye fishing buddy caught a 16” and a limit of slabs last night


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Went to a shallow lake east of columbus from 5 30 to 8. Fished a clown rogue and a purple clown HJ08 with a reel and pause retrieve. Also fished 3.25 solar flare and 2.75 green glow perch big joshy's. Fished from the boat ramp to the dam. Got skunked even though there were fish blowing up shad all around me. Frustrating...


Fish blowing up at night are almost always channel cats. Seen them use their tail they smack the water stuns the bait then they blow on them. Or white bass.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went to the same lake, different location. Saw a guy catch a saugeye while castnetting for shad, which told me they were super close to the bank. Had too big hits which I assume were catfish. Skunked again. Hopefully the fish will be less picky when this front moves in tomorrow night.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Job on those eyes Dillon!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Fish blowing up at night are almost always channel cats. Seen them use their tail they smack the water stuns the bait then they blow on them. Or white bass.


Early on I'll agree,alot of times the fish blowing up are catfish. Especially when the shad are thick like they are now. But over the next week or two that will transition into being more saugeye blowing up. I have a couple real shallow areas I fish that I "sight fish" for saugeye busting on shad,walking up an down the channels at night. Some nites you catch almost every fish you throw to that you here bust. Some nites you dont hit any... .


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Early on I'll agree,alot of times the fish blowing up are catfish. Especially when the shad are thick like they are now. But over the next week or two that will transition into being more saugeye blowing up. I have a couple real shallow areas I fish that I "sight fish" for saugeye busting on shad,walking up an down the channels at night. Some nites you catch almost every fish you throw to that you here bust. Some nites you dont hit any... .


 I've seen them crushing schools of shad in channels too. It's pretty cool. It was always during real crappy weather and good current. I'd throw a little x rap at the blow ups. The channel would be heavily packed with shad and the saugeye would be in there full force putting the hammer down.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

White caps blowing all the way up Moundwood to the boat ramps right now!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> White caps blowing all the way up Moundwood to the boat ramps right now!


Perfect!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Fished the east side of Moundwood bridge till about 7pm. Caught 7 and missed 3, most were small. A fellow next to me must have caught close to twice that. It was the only place I could find where I could keep the slack out of my line and feel a bite. Quit at dark because I never knew where the wind would take my line on the cast. One bait got away from me and I left it up in a tree.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

hows the water clarity after the tsunami yesterday?


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Troy Dave said:


> Fished the east side of Moundwood bridge till about 7pm. Caught 7 and missed 3, most were small. A fellow next to me must have caught close to twice that. It was the only place I could find where I could keep the slack out of my line and feel a bite. Quit at dark because I never knew where the wind would take my line on the cast. One bait got away from me and I left it up in a tree.


So what was the guy next to you fishing with?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

when the wind blows into moundwood from the west and the current is moving east, that's when the eyes bite the best, antifreeze green rogue


----------



## cornucopia2000 (Jul 21, 2017)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> hows the water clarity after the tsunami yesterday?


anyone has information about the channel water's clarity? Thanks for your info.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Bohanan66 said:


> So what was the guy next to you fishing with?


We were both using the same, Purple Darter


cornucopia2000 said:


> anyone has information about the channel water's clarity? Thanks for your info.


West of the bridge was real dirty, east of the bridge was good. There was some flow coming down the south fork which was keeping the dirty water back plus the bridge helped bock the west wind.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Got my bait back from Thur. night plus two more. Was up with my boat this morning and still had my lure retrieval pole for musky baits. Since no one was fishing from shore yet I spent about ten minutes pulling them out of the branches. Caught quite a few eyes and also flat out snagged several. The two best were 18" and 20" but most were small. Bite seemed to end around 10:00 My best bait was a white body/orange head pulse bait. Water temp was 43 on the trolling motor.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Took boys last night moundwood was loaded to continued around till found An open spot back on islands hit one 15 incher on a joshy ended up moving to different spot get kids out of wind found 5 more only 3 of 6 were keepers not bad evening


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Are there a lot of boaters fishing for saugeye on Indian during the day or night? Or mostly shore fishing?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

kewlwhiponyourface said:


> Are there a lot of boaters fishing for saugeye on Indian during the day or night? Or mostly shore fishing?


Very few at night. I haven’t been during the day yet but typically depending on if it’s through the week it’s lighter, weekends pretty heavy unless it’s blowing like crazy. I never saw another boat Saturday night. I had the place to myself. Off the water by 3am.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Very few at night. I haven’t been during the day yet but typically depending on if it’s through the week it’s lighter, weekends pretty heavy unless it’s blowing like crazy. I never saw another boat Saturday night. I had the place to myself. Off the water by 3am.


Right on...with the way the lake is...basically the same depth throughout do you often fish out in or around middle of lake or always near the shore? I Indian a whole other animal compared to say Alum.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

kewlwhiponyourface said:


> Right on...with the way the lake is...basically the same depth throughout do you often fish out in or around middle of lake or always near the shore? I Indian a whole other animal compared to say Alum.


Find wind / current. Canals and windy side of rocky points and structures. Lots of shore guys out there and frankly a boat is not necessary to be successful this time of year. Almost a hinderance truthfully. You can get spot to spot quicker in a car, and the fish are literally on bank when they hit. The only advantage is certain areas when wind is blowing certain directions are not accessible from shore. That’s the only reason I do it. Like deer hunting, you play the wind to your advantage.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice....kind of like walleye fishing up at Erie in the evenings....super shallow bite up there during the evenings...fall seems the best.


----------

